# Is my pit bull fat



## Gorgeousmango78 (Aug 1, 2018)

I’m wondering if I’m over feeding my dog and it’s kind of worrying me. To me she doesn’t look that big.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, definitely over weight. She needs lots more exercise and two cups of a quality dry dog food is plenty. No people food and watch how many dog treats she gets. 


Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

My Nala girl has gotten rather round here lately. She's my chunky little monkey for sure. I'm not worrying about it now with less than a month til the big move. Once we move she'll have a yard and I'll work on restricting her food at that point. There's too much else going on right now.


----------

